# Missed 2 Jobs already this year



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

Missed 2 fence jobs already this year. 1 for about $7,000 and the second for about $11,000.00. This is due to not taking credit cards. I always miss out on a couple of jobs every year that I know of, and probably others that I don't know of. I accepted them years ago and it was just too expensive at that time, so I stopped. I think they are much more competitive now than they used to be. I am considering the square - point of sale system, but was reading some info where people were complaining of them with-holding funds???? The reason stated was "Unusual activity" what ever that means. For the contractors that use this system do you have any feed back?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Sprtman said:


> people were complaining of them with-holding funds???? The reason stated was "Unusual activity" what ever that means.


This is just a precautionary measure to prevent losses on their end. But what you can do is ask them to "relax" the security features to prevent those kinds of problems.

The new problem with POS fraud is that people are actually DEPOSITING money into the prepaid accounts of their victims. They deposit the money in order to filter stolen money and/or to commit crimes over the internet. 

It's much harder than ever to anonymously use a credit card so crooks are starting to use legitimate accounts to do their banking without the victim's knowledge.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> Missed 2 fence jobs already this year. 1 for about $7,000 and the second for about $11,000.00. This is due to not taking credit cards. I always miss out on a couple of jobs every year that I know of, and probably others that I don't know of. I accepted them years ago and it was just too expensive at that time, so I stopped. I think they are much more competitive now than they used to be. I am considering the square - point of sale system, but was reading some info where people were complaining of them with-holding funds???? The reason stated was "Unusual activity" what ever that means. For the contractors that use this system do you have any feed back?


We don't really have this problem but on the rare occasion when it comes up I point out to them that the banks LOVE it when they charge because they get it on both ends... they get the merchant to increase their price to accommodate the fee, and then they get to whack them for the interest on the back end... and you, who sold the deal GET NONE OF IT... an unpaid salesperson...

For example, with the Square, I believe they charge a a flat fee of 2.75%... for your two examples, that means the customer would pay...

$7,000 x 2.75% = $192.50
$11,000 x 2.75% = $302.50

They then BS the customer by telling them they get _*"points" *_which usually equates to a maximum of $.01 on the dollar... so they get you to GIVE them the money and give you a small portion back on _*"qualifying purchases" *_if bought within a certain period of time with whatever restrictions they put on it... 

So I then ask the customer, _*"being that the price of your project increases to cover the merchant fee, as it must, and you pay interest on the credit card, never mind any annual fee, who is really paying for your points? The banks TRIPLE their money"...*_ when the realization comes over them, I then say _*"now you know why we stopped offering credit cards... it screws you, our customer, and gives the bank MORE of your hard-earned money with no real benefit attached and our goal is to give you a great product at a great price. That said, if you still want to pay the (in this case) $192 - $302 fee to the bank, I can get set up with an account relatively quick"... *_

Haven't had one take me up on it yet...


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah the "square" is awesome, I like it because you only pay for the times you use it. Granted almost 3 % per transaction will add up, but if the client really wishes to use a credit card then either have them pay for the service change entirely or for your more frugal clients, maybe you can split the price with them. I hope this helps you out, good luck on your future projects!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

nicktools561 said:


> Yeah the "square" is awesome, I like it because you only pay for the times you use it. Granted almost 3 % per transaction will add up, but if the client really wishes to use a credit card then either have them pay for the service change entirely or for your more frugal clients, maybe you can split the price with them. I hope this helps you out, good luck on your future projects!


If they want the service, why are you going to pay for it? Just realize that comes directly out of your pocket to do so...

Personally, I'd rather see everyone RAISE their prices 3%... if you can do it for the bank who does NOTHING for your company, why can't you do it for yourself?....


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Square is nice. It works and is simple. Raise your prices 3% and then offer a 3% discount if paying by check or cash within a few days of the invoice being sent.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

takes money to make money...:thumbsup:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever encountered disputed transactions with a credit card paying client? What was your experience with them seizing/ reversing the funds? This is an increased risk factor that must be considered with a credit card transaction. From my years of experience in the retail world, where credit cards are dominant, charges are frequently disputed when a customer get upset. 

As others said, credit cards just feed more money into the banks and out of consumers pockets. 


I will be accepting credit cards on a limited basis and will build the fee into the bid. A customer that wants to pay with a card indicates a couple different things #1 they don't have the money, #2 they want the points or miles, #3 can't get a loan or loc to cover the project, #4 the card has a 0% Apr promo. 

Like I said, I will accept on a case by case scenario but will discourage it. I will pick up a square card and have it setup with a zba account, separate from my main bank account.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> We don't really have this problem but on the rare occasion when it comes up I point out to them that the banks LOVE it when they charge because they get it on both ends... they get the merchant to increase their price to accommodate the fee, and then they get to whack them for the interest on the back end... and you, who sold the deal GET NONE OF IT... an unpaid salesperson...
> 
> For example, with the Square, I believe they charge a a flat fee of 2.75%... for your two examples, that means the customer would pay...
> 
> ...


That's because you embarrassed the hell out of them


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That's because you embarrassed the hell out of them


It's also because you stonewalled them and the truth is they don't have the cash on hand to actually pay for the project.

I take visa and master, I don't charge any extra unless it's a TV because I'd be loosing money. 

By not taking credit cards you reduce your potential earnings.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I used square for the first time 2 weeks ago. Worked great and received funds in 24 hours.

Customer was in from out of state to see finished job. Did not bring her checkbook (duh).

I did not charge her the $18 fee since it was my first time and I wanted to give it a try, plus it was a small amount. I liked not having to wait another week to receive her check.

In the future, all customers will have the option to pay with cc and pay the associated fee.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I started taking credit cards last fall and I've had two regular clients of mine move forward with projects in the past month that wouldn't have happened this year if I didn't take them. The customers were very direct that they were only doing the projects now because I take cc's. That's a pretty solid plus for me. It's around $10k in sales that I don't have to wait for and risk losing.

I offer all my customer's a 3% discount for cash or check(which is legit, rather than charging extra for cc's, which isn't) and I make it a benefit in my sales pitch so people that aren't using cc's feel like they're getting a deal. Overall, both groups of customers seem happier now that I offer cc's.:blink:

I use Paypal because I like to email invoices, they have a swiper but I haven't used it. I use the invoices for my consulting business and it was easier for me to stick with it. Your local bank should be able to get you better rates than Square or Paypal but the processing machine might be a problem.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> By not taking credit cards you reduce your potential earnings.


Very true and proven.

You also have to realize the number of different ways people use cards now. I for one rarely write a check. I don't miss that antiquated system one bit. Just because it's a "credit" transaction does not mean the customer doesn't have the money. My primary card is one that uses the money I have in that account. It's just like a check but processes like a credit card. I pay no interest on those transactions. I actually earn interest, although not much.

Another really nice feature of using a card instead of a check is the people who hold checks for whatever reason. I do not enjoy "balancing" the account when an outstanding check is floating out there for weeks or months. Using the card makes the balancing easy and instantaneous.

Another card I use is especially good for large transactions because of the "rewards" I get with it. Why should I use cash if I can put it on the card and accumulate points? If you offer me a 3% discount, sure. But most purchases are not set up that way so I will use the card to get the benefits. Assuming people using cards don't have money is very ill informed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I get one point for every $8. By next year Ill have enough for a disney vacation for 4. I'm still deciding which child isn't getting to go...


----------



## vividpainting (Sep 13, 2011)

paypal has an option just like square. You can also just have a regular paypal business account and send the invoice, which is what i do. with the latter i havent had any problems, and the transaction is easy and fast.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes they charge 3%...big deal!

In some cases that means 97% in your pocket. 

300 Dollars to Make 9700 per 10k? 

Sold, baby!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Square is a flat 2.75 and Paypal ranges from 2.9-2.2% depending on volume and type of transaction.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I get one point for every $8. By next year Ill have enough for a disney vacation for 4. I'm still deciding which child isn't getting to go...


I Have bought 9 round trip airline tickets so far for my daughter to fly from Delaware, all with points. I pay my material bill with the points card.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> That's because you embarrassed the hell out of them


Hardly... still got the deal and a thanks for turning them onto to how THEY were paying...

In our case, it's hardly ever an issue... But by simply letting them know that because it's a 5-figure transaction the BANK is going to charge them HUNDREDS of dollars for the convenience usually snaps them right out of it... 

We used to offer it and financing... been there, done that... If they absolutely have to use the card, they can also use checks on their account or get a cash advance... at least they know where the money is going... 




Californiadecks said:


> I Have bought 9 round trip airline tickets so far for my daughter to fly from Delaware, all with points. I pay my material bill with the points card.


Yes, to make it clear YOU bought 9 round trip airline tickets... the bank tripled their money in the process...

I am amazed at how many fall for this scam... and are willing to be unpaid salespeople for the banks... they LOVE you... :thumbsup:

They get FREE advertising through you and someone BRINGING them the business... for no cost... great deal if you can get it... :laughing:

To each his own...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> Hardly... still got the deal and a thanks for turning them onto to how THEY were paying...
> 
> In our case, it's hardly ever an issue... But by simply letting them know that because it's a 5-figure transaction the BANK is going to charge them HUNDREDS of dollars for the convenience usually snaps them right out of it...
> 
> ...


Not true I pay no interest it's the merchant that pays this fee. So why would I care? I don't care who loves me I'm not paying anything. My lumberyard pays for it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> My lumberyard doesn't normally accept creditcards to pay a credit account. Because they say they get double wammied. However, because I always, always pay my bill before the 20 days are up they made an exception for me. I pay them early so that my customers don't get a 20 day prelim. Some customers don't understand what it means especially the elder ones. They think I'm putting a lien on their home. Even if I explain it some just don't get it.


So they are ALREADY on your side not wanting to give it to the bank... so why do YOU want to?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> KAP,
> 
> If I am not paying any annual credit card fees and don't pay credit card interest how is it costing any of us money?
> 
> I do not pay my suppliers with credit cards....:thumbsup:


If it doesn't cost you annual fee or interest and your goal is points, why would you NOT pay your suppliers with the CC?...

You spend $1 to get a point on your CC, but they give you $.01 in value for each point on the back-end... 

So if you spend $10,000 you get 10,000 points to use on goods and services, etc... of which is worth about $100.

But you PAID $275 in merchant fees (assuming 2.75%) to get those points... so not only did YOU PAY for the $100 value in points but GAVE THE BANKS another $175 on top of it... GREAT DEAL for the bank...

Now the $100 point value the bank is giving you doesn't mean they paid $100 for the product/service, so they make out their also... 

But YOU paid for it all...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KAP said:


> If it doesn't cost you annual fee or interest and your goal is points, why would you NOT pay your suppliers with the CC?...


They take excellent care of me.
Have done me right for years.
CC payment would piss them off.
I have the cash. I'll write them a check.
I get more in great pricing than I would get in points.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> If it doesn't cost you annual fee or interest and your goal is points, why would you NOT pay your suppliers with the CC?...


Wait isn't that our question to you?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> So they are ALREADY on your side not wanting to give it to the bank... so why do YOU want to?


I asked my suppliers If I could use my cc to pay them over a year ago. No hesitation on any of them.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> They take excellent care of me.
> Have done me right for years.
> CC payment would piss them off.
> I have the cash. I'll write them a check.
> I get more in great pricing than I would get in points.


Same here, if they had a problem with the CC I would write a check.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KAP said:


> I'm surprised you don't want to maximize profit within your company... when you learn to EXTRACT profit from your company, you'll begin to think on a different level...
> 
> Companies go through process improvement systems from Sigma Six to Demming, to LEAN, etc. all in an effort to MINIMIZE costs and MAXIMIZE profit to increase their bottom line by 2-5%, and I would suggest to you that you have a way to do a lot of that with this one way...
> 
> ...


Now you're talking theoretical practices & management philosophies...

Might as well print it in a foreign language & give it to me...:laughing:

I treat my suppliers well & they have taken care of me.

I like the management theory of I'm doing ok if I take in more than I spend...:thumbup::thumbsup:

I do work hard to manage costs & expenses, but this is starting to remind me of stepping over dollars to pick up nickels...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I actually went to my account manager and said do you guys realize when you give me my bill and I go up to the register to pay it I use a rewards card. She says " oh yea, were fully aware of it but you are a good customer and its ok" that is when she told me that they don't normally take cards to pay a credit account but because I pay before the 20 days they are fine with it. I've been doing it that way for 12 years now and everybody's happy.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

KAP said:


> If it doesn't cost you annual fee or interest and your goal is points, why would you NOT pay your suppliers with the CC?...


Are you f--ing with us KAP?

I'm pretty sure you just spent a dozen posts arguing the opposite.

I do get your point, by the way. We should always try to negotiate a lower price for cash. If it doesn't work then use the card and get the "perk". I don't use cc's much but I'm small potatoes so the total benefit is small. If I used the cc then I'd have to do my books more than once a month and it's not worth it to me for cost vs. labor. 

The thing we should all focus on is lowering our purchase costs and lowering the cc processing fees we pay. I think Square is a nice product but it's a high fee if you're running more than $3k per month. 

Do any of the building associations have discount rates with credit card processing companies?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> Are you f--ing with us KAP?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you just spent a dozen posts arguing the opposite.
> 
> ...


Our HBA doesnt


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Wait isn't that our question to you?


It was rhetorical...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

BTW your lumber yards aren't paying anywhere near 2.75%. I'd guess around 1.5% or so.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> I do work hard to manage costs & expenses, but this is starting to remind me of stepping over dollars to pick up nickels...:laughing:


One wise man once said... A penny saved is a penny earned... But take C-decks for example... it's not nickle and dimes but THOUSANDS...

To me, that's worth a conversation... I would even be willing to have that conversation for him to prove the point... we'll split the savings...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> BTW your lumber yards aren't paying anywhere near 2.75%. I'd guess around 1.5% or so.


Rewards cards are usually twice as much


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> One wise man once said... A penny saved is a penny earned... But take C-decks for example... it's not nickle and dimes but THOUSANDS...
> 
> To me, that's worth a conversation... I would even be willing to have that conversation for him to prove the point... we'll split the savings...


One composite deck can have 10,000 bucks in materials easily


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Rewards cards are usually twice as much


I'm talking about the processing fee that they pay. You mentioned that you use AMEX which does pay out the highest rewards but also charges more than other cards.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> BTW your lumber yards aren't paying anywhere near 2.75%. I'd guess around 1.5% or so.


The lower the interest, the more points needed... the banks don't give it to you...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> One composite deck can have 10,000 bucks in materials easily


And why wouldn't you pull aside the sales manager and say you have a win-win for both of you and get the discount?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> And why wouldn't you pull aside the sales manager and say you have a win-win for both of you and get the discount?


Because I'm dummer then a box of hammers


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Because I'm dummer then a box of hammers


That was rhetorical


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> I do get your point, by the way. We should always try to negotiate a lower price for cash.


And this discount is something the supplier does not have to worry about it affecting them but rather it BENEFITS their customer...

The SAME WAY you want to benefit YOUR customer by offering the "cash discount"...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Because I'm dummer then a box of hammers


No, you just suffer under the delusion that you are getting something for nothing... big difference... but you can only lead a horse to water... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> No, you just suffer under the delusion that you are getting something for nothing... big difference... but you can only lead a horse to water... :whistling


I'm not thirsty


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

KAP said:


> The lower the interest, the more points needed... the banks don't give it to you...


I understand how this works and I'm not talking about interest, I'm talking about processing fees. I've mentioned that I ran a retail store. I personally ran $200-300k in cc transactions a year and the company did over $1million. We also did at least $.5million in long term financing at rates up to 16%. 

The cc companies started to issue rewards as a way to attract more customers and then jacked their rates. I watched it happen. The rewards have very little to do with the processing fee, they are set by the cc company and recouped via interest rates. The processing fee is handled by the processing company be it, Square, Paypal or a local bank.

PS- Read all the way back to where I said I landed two good sales this month because I accept cc's. There was no doubt. The customer's were explicit.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> I understand how this works and I'm not talking about interest, I'm talking about processing fees. I've mentioned that I ran a retail store. I personally ran $200-300k in cc transactions a year and the company did over $1million. We also did at least $.5million in long term financing at rates up to 16%.
> 
> The cc companies started to issue rewards as a way to attract more customers and then jacked their rates. I watched it happen. The rewards have very little to do with the processing fee, they are set by the cc company and recouped via interest rates. The processing fee is handled by the processing company be it, Square, Paypal or a local bank.


This is not the case when you pay your CC bill off every month.... it's one of the reasons they HAVE merchant processing fees...




EthanB said:


> PS- Read all the way back to where I said I landed two good sales this month because I accept cc's. There was no doubt. The customer's were explicit.


And did you tell them they were going to pay extra to the bank in processing fees to do so? If so, and they chose to give the banks their money, they are adults and can do whatever they want with their money...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not thirsty


Lol... well remember that the next time you are short on cash... how many drinks you could have bought with the money, but instead the bankers are out enjoying cocktails at lunch... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> Lol... well remember that the next time you are short on cash... how many drinks you could have bought with the money... :whistling


I'm pretty good with my finances I haven't been thirsty in many years. I'm by all means not a rich man but I am comfortable. I live by the
Moto that its not the guy who dies with the most money wins. The object to this game is to spend you last dollar on your last day of life. If your wife doesn't need it, of coarse.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

KAP said:


> This is not the case when you pay your CC bill off every month.... it's one of the reasons they HAVE merchant processing fees...


It is the case regardless, they don't adjust the processing fee based on your payment status. The processor gets their fee no matter what. The cc company collects interest charges and a small amount at processing. The majority of a cc company's income is from interest, not processing, therefore that is where the bulk of the "rewards" money comes from.

If you won't take the word of someone that participated in processing millions in credit card transactions then I think you need to bring documentation or speak with someone at either a processing company or a cc company.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Whoa long night on this thread.

I use my credit card to pay my supplier bill which can be as low as 10k all the way up to 40ish for a month depending on the time of year. I asked them about Cash and they said no. Only check or credit so I figure why not get money back from the cc company? Mine is a cash rewards and so far I have gotten back over $3500 in the last two years.

I've also averaged over $150k in business transactions the last two years where people used some type of credit to pay for the project. That's a good chunk of money to throw away.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm pretty good with my finances I haven't been thirsty in many years. I'm by all means not a rich man but I am comfortable. I live by the
> Moto that its not the guy who dies with the most money wins. The object to this game is to spend you last dollar on your last day of life. If your wife doesn't need it, of coarse.


If its timed right you can make your last check bounce as some thing to remember you by for your kids :laughing::laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> It is the case regardless, they don't adjust the processing fee based on your payment status. The processor gets their fee no matter what. The cc company collects interest charges and a small amount at processing. The majority of a cc company's income is from interest, not processing, therefore that is where the bulk of the "rewards" money comes from.


Why do you think the big push for high-ticket items? To make LESS processing fees?

It used to be you had to "qualify" as a business to get it... now, they give it to you because they know they are in control of the process and it makes them money...




EthanB said:


> If you won't take the word of someone that participated in processing millions in credit card transactions then I think you need to bring documentation or speak with someone at either a processing company or a cc company.


We used to offer CC & financing in this industry so I am well aware of the system from our perspective... 

The banks are the ones who benefit from inserting themselves into the transaction YOU worked for. 

The customers are fooled into thinking that the banks are giving them something, when they are not... the customers are not only paying for it but giving the bank a profit on top of it that is 2-3 times what they give back in "points"... 

It IS an illusion and as we can see a very big one...


----------



## leeson1776 (Feb 6, 2012)

Too much to read, can someone recap all this for me?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

leeson1776 said:


> Too much to read, can someone recap all this for me?


Bank fees for you and your customer = bad :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

EthanB said:


> I started taking credit cards last fall and I've had two regular clients of mine move forward with projects in the past month that wouldn't have happened this year if I didn't take them. The customers were very direct that they were only doing the projects now because I take cc's. That's a pretty solid plus for me. It's around $10k in sales that I don't have to wait for and risk losing.
> 
> I offer all my customer's a 3% discount for cash or check(which is legit, rather than charging extra for cc's, which isn't) and I make it a benefit in my sales pitch so people that aren't using cc's feel like they're getting a deal. Overall, both groups of customers seem happier now that I offer cc's.:blink:
> 
> I use Paypal because I like to email invoices, they have a swiper but I haven't used it. I use the invoices for my consulting business and it was easier for me to stick with it. Your local bank should be able to get you better rates than Square or Paypal but the processing machine might be a problem.


Thanks for post about that "Illegal to raise your price due to using a CC" That jogged my memory as I hadn't thought of that in a long while.


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

So Kap, to sum up your position - I should just be happy I missed out on those 2 jobs = because I didn't have to give the banks or credit card companies any of my money = that I didn't get a chance to earn = because I don't take credit cards????? :blink:
I signing up for Square today!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I am applying to offer GE at no interest for 18 months, I will eat this 4% charge to me as a cost of doing business. My profit margin is high enough to absorb this. I will offer this special during the winter hoping my winters will pick up a little.

Their cards will have my company name on it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I take credit cards.

I have one year same as cash no payment no interest financing. 18 month same thing

0% interest - 2.99% interest 4.99% interest - 6.99% interest -8.99% interest and so on for terms of 3 years all the way up to 15.

People like options. I can get people's payments down to around $100 a month for a 10k project with a 6.99% interest rate for a 5 year period.

I understand I am helping the CC or financing company but they're also helping me in that I am getting a lot of business from guys who can't offer this.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Screw accepting CC or paying for crap with them. 

You either have the money to buy/do it or you don't.

No charge accounts for me at my suppliers, I pay for what I need when I get it 

They all love me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Screw accepting CC or paying for crap with them.
> 
> You either have the money to buy/do it or you don't.
> 
> ...


Using a credit doesn't mean you don't have the money


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> So Kap, to sum up your position - I should just be happy I missed out on those 2 jobs = because I didn't have to give the banks or credit card companies any of my money = that I didn't get a chance to earn = because I don't take credit cards????? :blink:
> I signing up for Square today!!!!!:clap:


Refer to posts 3, 5 & 26...

I wonder if you would have still missed out on it if you addressed it like those... worse case, you can ADD it to the cost, but my guess is you would eat it...

I am not convinced that ANY sale in our industry is lost due to not offering credit cards... they can always write a check to you from the same credit card and pay the bank directly for the convenience fee...






Californiadecks said:


> I am applying to offer GE at no interest for 18 months, I will eat this 4% charge to me as a cost of doing business. My profit margin is high enough to absorb this. I will offer this special during the winter hoping my winters will pick up a little.
> 
> Their cards will have my company name on it.


Why in the world would you "eat this 4% charge" instead of charging it to the customer?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I am confused:blink:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> If the vendor won't offer them a discount to not use their credit card, isn't it irrelevant?:blink:


And WHY wouldn't they give it to them? So the BANK can get it? TRUST ME, between the two, they would much rather give YOU the money than the bank ESPECIALLY when it costs them NOTHING to do so...

You are only their bread and butter... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> I think I am confused:blink:


Re-Read post #132... would YOU refuse it to a client ESPECIALLY when it costs you NOTHING to do so?...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

KAP said:


> Re-Read post #132... would YOU refuse it to a client ESPECIALLY when it costs you NOTHING to do so?...


No offense man, but that is some of the most confusing chit I have ever read.


What if they won't offer him the discount? If they won't, I say they might as well get some free chit.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> No offense man, but that is some of the most confusing chit I have ever read.
> 
> 
> What if they won't offer him the discount? If they won't, I say they might as well get some free chit.:thumbsup:


Confusing? It's pretty straight forward... The supplier is not making ANY LESS MONEY by giving YOU the fee they would normally give the bank for processing the CC if you pay cash... So why do you think they WOULDN'T give it to you?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I get it. I just don't believe in this day and age most vendors are going to offer a discount for cash.:no:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont beat my suppliers to death. I have never shown them a competitive bid from another yard or asked for a discount. I imagine thats why I get same day delivery when other builders ***** about waiting and why they put up with my OCD azz culling lumber.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Yeah, I get it. I just don't believe in this day and age most vendors are going to offer a discount for cash.:no:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> Yeah, I get it. I just don't believe in this day and age most vendors are going to offer a discount for cash.:no:


Well there... how can you argue with THAT logic... 

You are not getting a discount for CASH from your supplier... you are REMOVING A LAYER OF COST that neither of you have to pay... and it doesn't affect your suppliers bottom line ONE DIME... he gets the SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY EITHER WAY... so Jaws you don't have to worry about "beating up your supplier"...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I dont beat my suppliers to death. I have never shown them a competitive bid from another yard or asked for a discount. I imagine thats why I get same day delivery when other builders ***** about waiting and why they put up with my OCD azz culling lumber.


Well here's a quicky... I get the same service because they know when they show, they get paid... this is true of my subs also...

I find it interesting you aren't answering the question in Post #132.... guess you haven't come up with a reason why you WOULDN"T give your customer the money instead of the bank especially when it costs you NOTHING to do so... :thumbsup:

Your supplier will give you same day delivery but you somehow think they would rather give HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS IN PROCESSING fees TO THE BANK instead of you in exchange for getting paid RIGHT AWAY...

Over a year, it's THOUSANDS...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Screw accepting CC or paying for crap with them.
> 
> You either have the money to buy/do it or you don't.
> 
> ...


Yeah but wouldn't you want a piece of the pie from people that don't have the cash on hand?



KAP said:


> Well here's a quicky... I get the same service because they know when show, they get paid... this is true of my subs also...


KAP you must deal with some little mom and pop operations that are willing to give you a great deal for not using CCs. My suppliers on the other hand would rather keep my CC# on file and charge every order directly to it instead of having it sit on my account and have me send them a cheque every 30 days.

In fact I deal with suppliers that outright refuse cash, won't even touch it. My seconds largest supplier despises cash because they don't keep any change on hand and the manager doesn't like doing a daily deposit.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

KAP said:


> Well there... how can you argue with THAT logic...
> 
> You are not getting a discount for CASH from your supplier... you are REMOVING A LAYER OF COST that neither of you have to pay... and it doesn't affect your suppliers bottom line ONE DIME... he gets the SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY EITHER WAY... so Jaws you don't have to worry about "beating up your supplier"...


I think the only way to settle it is for John to roll down to the lumber yard in the morning and ask them if they will give him a 4% discount to write them a check instead of using his card. I don't know, maybe they will.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> Well here's a quicky... I get the same service because they know when show, they get paid... this is true of my subs also...
> 
> I find it interesting you aren't answering the question in Post #132.... guess you haven't come up with a reason why you WOULDN"T give your customer the money instead of the bank especially when it costs you NOTHING to do so... :thumbsup:
> 
> Your supplier will give you same day delivery but you somehow think they would rather give HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS IN PROCESSING fees TO THE BANK instead of you in exchange for getting paid RIGHT AWAY...


Like I said, I'll talk to John next week or so. The others treat me like a national chain treats their clients, I would imagine the same way a trac builder treats their clients. they can do whatever is in their best interest, I will do it is in mine. 

either way, I'm not asking for any of my suppliers for a discount, I get Builders price, they didn't balk at my credit card payment.

Johns local, and has always done right by us kama if he is getting screwed I will fix that issue


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

KAP said:


> Well here's a quicky... I get the same service because they know when they show, they get paid... this is true of my subs also...
> 
> I find it interesting you aren't answering the question in Post #132.... guess you haven't come up with a reason why you WOULDN"T give your customer the money instead of the bank especially when it costs you NOTHING to do so... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Talk to any salesman, COD is a punishment not a reward.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> I think the only way to settle it is for John to roll down to the lumber yard in the morning and ask them if they will give him a 4% discount to write them a check instead of using his card. I don't know, maybe they will.


If that were the case I'd be cutting cheques left right and center. 

My bank charges me when a write cheques, buy cheques, cash cheques, pay bills...AND they charge me a monthly fee. My CC company charges me nothing.

The fewer transactions I make on my corporate account and the more I put on my CC the less bank fees I pay.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> If that were the case I'd be cutting cheques left right and center.
> 
> My bank charges me when a write cheques, buy cheques, cash cheques, pay bills...AND they charge me a monthly fee. My CC company charges me nothing.
> 
> The fewer transactions I make on my corporate account and the more I put on my CC the less bank fees I pay.


Huh, checking accounts are free here.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah but wouldn't you want a piece of the pie from people that don't have the cash on hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My subs are local guys but I have national and international suppliers...

There is only one company that doesn't do it...

You ARE leaving money on the table... and just giving it to the banks... NONE of your suppliers benefit from the processing fee... they just give it to the bank... why don't you think they wouldn't want to give it to their customer instead?...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Huh, checking accounts are free here.


:thumbsup:

So are checks:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> Talk to any salesman, COD is a punishment not a reward.


Not if it is setup that way where you recoup revenue... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Subs get checks timely. ... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Like I said, I'll talk to John next week or so. The others treat me like a national chain treats their clients, I would imagine the same way a trac builder treats their clients. they can do whatever is in their best interest, I will do it is in mine.
> 
> either way, I'm not asking for any of my suppliers for a discount, I get Builders price, they didn't balk at my credit card payment.


They GET THE SAME MONEY EITHER WAY... your prices don't change, they just give YOU the money they would ALREADY PAY to the BANK... their bottom isn't affected...

Can you think of ANY reason you wouldn't do this for a repeat customer?...

You don't think it's in their best interest to keep a repeat customer especially when it costs them NOTHING to do so? 




Jaws said:


> Johns local, and has always done right by us kama if he is getting screwed I will fix that issue


He's not getting screwed in the least... he, just like you, has built it into his pricing... All you are doing is removing a layer of cost for both of you, and it doesn't cost him a dime to do it... and he gets paid right away... 

If you want to pay them 30 days later, that involves credit and processing on their end, and of course, would not do it then...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KAP said:


> My subs are local guys but I have national and international suppliers...
> 
> There is only one company that doesn't do it...
> 
> You ARE leaving money on the table... and just giving it to the banks... NONE of your suppliers benefit from the processing fee... they just give it to the bank... why don't you think they wouldn't want to give it to their customer instead?...


Call up D&H, Ingram Micro or ADI and let me know if you can get a discount for cash. Please.



donerightwyo said:


> Huh, checking accounts are free here.


We get hosed, if you are really interested I can post my banking fees for my business account. There is a big difference between US and Canada with bank competition. Your country allows private banks, in Canada they all have to wear a government diaper...therefore we have fewer and the all collude. Funny enough there was no such thing as a bank fee 15 years ago.



Jaws said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> So are checks:thumbsup:


Must be nice.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here what we're doing here....:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Here what we're doing here....:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


More like... 












In the end, it's your money, and you can give as much of it as you want to the banks... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Call up D&H, Ingram Micro or ADI and let me know if you can get a discount for cash. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im done......


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Im done......


Nobody likes a quitter:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> Nobody likes a quitter:laughing:


Me especially :whistling:thumbsup:


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

leeson1776 said:


> I believe that's called a debit card. Lotsa people have them :whistling
> 
> You're half right, Lee, it's a hybrid credit/debit that can be used either way. The difference is even when used as a credit card there is no interest charged and has all the same protection so it's safer to use than a debit card.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

KAP said:


> We don't really have this problem but on the rare occasion when it comes up I point out to them that the banks LOVE it when they charge because they get it on both ends... they get the merchant to increase their price to accommodate the fee, and then they get to whack them for the interest on the back end... and you, who sold the deal GET NONE OF IT... an unpaid salesperson...
> 
> For example, with the Square, I believe they charge a a flat fee of 2.75%... for your two examples, that means the customer would pay...
> 
> ...


That's a helluva sales pitch!

I'm sure they rationalized this while they picked up the phone to call someone else


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

KAP said:


> Refer to posts 3, 5 & 26...
> 
> I wonder if you would have still missed out on it if you addressed it like those... worse case, you can ADD it to the cost, but my guess is you would eat it...
> 
> ...


 You said i would eat it but i never said i would eat it. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got an e-mail saying my Square has been shipped!!!! Can't wait to get it. All the arguing in this post makes me really want it!!!:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> You said i would eat it but i never said i would eat it. Don't put words in my mouth.


If I said you'd eat it (actually I said it was my guess and I was basing that on what you've been posting), how am I putting words in your mouth?... :blink:

I said it was my guess... I never said you said it...

Don't put words in my mouth... :whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> Just got an e-mail saying my Square has been shipped!!!! Can't wait to get it. All the arguing in this post makes me really want it!!!:laughing:


I've never seen someone so excited to give money away.... I wonder, before you ordered the Square, did you raise your prices for your company? Or are you just going to raise it for the Square?...

Best of luck on your upcoming sales performance increase thanks to your new ability to offer CC... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> That's a helluva sales pitch!
> 
> I'm sure they rationalized this while they picked up the phone to call someone else


You missed the part where I explained to them if they wanted to give the money to the bank it was easy to get set-up to do it (we've had it before)... they have yet to do so after being shown the folly in it... 

If your close is based on offering a CC, I would respectfully suggest there is something else at play in your presentation...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

KAP said:


> You missed the part where I explained to them if they wanted to give the money to the bank it was easy to get set-up to do it (we've had it before)... they have yet to do so after being shown the folly in it...
> 
> If your close is based on offering a CC, I would respectfully suggest there is something else at play in your presentation...


What a dumb response.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Sprtman said:


> Just got an e-mail saying my Square has been shipped!!!! Can't wait to get it. All the arguing in this post makes me really want it!!!:laughing:


Just charge more..have it preprinted on your proposal and contracts that there is _% surcharge for CC...also have section that if they pay CC they agree to allow you to charge all progress and balance payments due at completion or milestone progress payments..this ends disputes.witheld payments etc..and is perfectly legal..this if anything will retract someone from opting to use the CC when hey see it will cost them..without all the condescension and wiseguy I'm smarter than you crap KAP is throwing out there..accepting CCs is business..and makes the world go round..we use them everyday. Even if debit..some people need to use a CC to fund a project because they simply don't have the cash.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> What a dumb response.


Well that settles that...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

KAP makes sense.

If you can raise your prices 3% just to accept credit cards, why can't you do that for yourself? The customer can still use their credit card by taking a cash advance on it and you don't get any fees and you made 3% more.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> Just charge more..have it preprinted on your proposal and contracts that there is _% surcharge for CC...also have section that if they pay CC they agree to allow you to charge all progress and balance payments due at completion or milestone progress payments..this ends disputes.witheld payments etc..and is perfectly legal..this if anything will retract someone from opting to use the CC when hey see it will cost them..without all the condescension and wiseguy I'm smarter than you crap KAP is throwing out there..accepting CCs is business..and makes the world go round..we use them everyday. Even if debit..some people need to use a CC to fund a project because they simply don't have the cash.


*
"Condescension and Wise-guy I'm smarter than you crap KAP is throwing out here"*... amazing that is your take-away... 

Once again, you miss where I explained to them if they wanted to give the money to the bank it was easy to get set-up to do it (we've had it before)... they have yet to do so after being shown the folly in it... so either we get customers who don't solely rely on credit cards for their purchases or they decide they don't want to pay the bank fee...

Maybe your purchases are small and the impact is negligible on them, but in our case, the customer literally would pay out HUNDREDS of dollars in bank fees which is why when they are presented with this, I haven't had one want to do it... as I said, we used to offer it... 

There are two sides to this coin... one is from the customer perspective, the other is money left on the table for your own purchases from suppliers...

As I've said numerous times, you can do whatever you want with your money... you worked for it after all... all I am doing is showing you how both you and your customer can keep more of it instead of giving it to the bank... whether as a purchaser or unpaid salesperson for the bank... 

Been down this road, found a better way... shared it, use it or continue to do business as usual... it doesn't affect me either way... for those giving up the money to the bank? Well... :whistling


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Repeat


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> KAP makes sense.
> 
> If you can raise your prices 3% just to accept credit cards, why can't you do that for yourself? The customer can still use their credit card by taking a cash advance on it and you don't get any fees and you made 3% more.


Because that can take them from 12% to 24% in a heartbeat..what is so hard to figure out why people use and accept CCs?.it can be money. it can be security. it can e addiction to frequent flyer mile..whatever. im amazed at the argument..think of that next time you pull ut a CC or debit to purchase,fill your tank..or have a live chat with your webcam girl of choice.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> KAP makes sense.
> 
> If you can raise your prices 3% just to accept credit cards, why can't you do that for yourself? The customer can still use their credit card by taking a cash advance on it and you don't get any fees and you made 3% more.


Finding ways to EXTRACT profit for your business is a good thing.... 

So look at BamBamm's premise... instead of raising your prices 3% to pay for a bank fee, raise the same percentage for YOUR COMPANY... you were raising it anyway, right?

Now, COMPOUND that savings with your suppliers, where it costs your suppliers NOTHING to do this...

Now think how much money are you leaving on the table all using the SAME money?

Do this, and trust me you will not look at CC's the same way... the way the banks want you to see it...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> Because that can take them from 12% to 24% in a heartbeat..what is so hard to figure out why people use and accept CCs?.it can be money. it can be security. it can e addiction to frequent flyer mile..whatever. im amazed at the argument..think of that next time you pull ut a CC or debit to purchase,fill your tank..or have a live chat with your webcam girl of choice.


James, what you are missing is we are not talking about small purchases...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

KAP said:


> James, what you are missing is we are not talking about small purchases...


I've missed nothing. I'm very astute that way.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> I've missed nothing. I'm very astute that way.


No doubt, but then it begs the question why are you bringing up gas purchases, webcam girls, etc... all small charges... unless your webcam girl is high-end or from Nigeria... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

KAP said:


> Then why are you bringing up gas purchases, webcam girls, etc... all small charges... unless your webcam girl is high-end or from Nigeria... :whistling :laughing:


To show CCs and debit cards are a way of life for most. many if not most expect to be able to use them..and that's why we accept them..to capture that share of the consumer market...

If they go to use it fine..its on the proposal as an upcharge ...why dont i raise my rates? Because i made sure to make as much on the job as i could. i do that on every job.
Once i have achieved that ask...they pay CC and get surcharged.it costs me nothing.
And the CC may help close that deal if competitor doesn't accept them and they dont have the cash.

I charged 5500 to one yesterday. half the job to start. It makes some people feel warm and fuzzy.

Its not that i don't understand what you say..its that i disagree and am somewhat baffled by the thought process.

Over and out


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> To show CCs and debit cards are a way of life for most. many if not most expect to be able to use them..and that's why we accept them..to capture that share of the consumer market...
> 
> If they go to use it fine..its on the proposal as an upcharge ...why dont i raise my rates? Because i made sure to make as much on the job as i could. i do that on every job.


Don't you see that you left money on the table? You can RAISE the price to accommodate a bank fee and be an unpaid salesperson for a bank, but you couldn't get that additional percentage for YOUR company? 

Like I said, if your customer wants to give that money up to the bank and/or the only way they can afford it is to charge it, knock yourself out and go for it... 

The way I look at it is a conversion... it INCREASES the trust factor when customers know I can do it for them but try to help them avoid the extra fees and point out neither one of us benefit from it, and in fact, they get hurt from it...




jamestrd said:


> Once i have achieved that ask...they pay CC and get surcharged.it costs me nothing.


And I assume that since it costs you nothing and just benefits the bank, you have no problem NOT charging them the fee if they pay cash/check, right?

And that's the other side of the coin... what makes you think your supplier wouldn't do the same for you especially being a repeat customer?...





jamestrd said:


> And the CC may help close that deal if competitor doesn't accept them and they dont have the cash.
> 
> I charged 5500 to one yesterday. half the job to start. It makes some people feel warm and fuzzy.


You experience is different than mine... Once I point out that they would have to incur (in our case) HUNDREDS of dollars in bank fees, the decision to use CC changes... What did your customer say when you told them it would be another $150 for bank fees?





jamestrd said:


> Its not that i don't understand what you say..its that i disagree and am somewhat baffled by the thought process.
> 
> Over and out


Go back and look at your billings for both what you gave the bank in card fees (IOW, the amount you could have charged more for yourself being the same money) and how much you could have saved from your suppliers over the past year, and like you said, it costs nothing to do so, and it just might shed some light on what I am trying to show you...

Next, see how much both of these changes INCREASES your NET profit margin... This is one of the most simplest ways to in fact, to do exactly that...

Even if you want to offer the CC thing, that does nothing to stop you from RECOUPING lost revenue with your suppliers, especially when (as you point out) it costs them NOTHING to do so...

That's about as much as I have to say about the subject... but my only motivation is to help you (and your customers) keep more of your own money that you worked for...


Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If they don't have the cash to have the job done, why the hell would I want to do the work? I don't need to deal with cash strapped, living off CC people.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Many people are hooked on the dam points that the CC offer. I had a guy yesterday use his CC so he could add points to it so him and his wife could fly back see her mother in another country. So for some people it's all about points.

I don't take CC often. Maybe one in about every couple of hundred. Lots of times when I say I'd rather not take CC's they say OK and pay with check.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If they don't have the cash to have the job done, why the hell would I want to do the work? I don't need to deal with cash strapped, living off CC people.


Only had two people use a cc, both projects were on multi million dollar (one was actually probably under a mil :laughing, they like points I guess. One was for a 2k repair, the other a 3500 boat lift. Both over the phone, never met the boat lift guy.


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

I think we need a poll to see if KAP has changed anyone's mind who was already accepting CC's, into canceling that service?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> I think we need a poll to see if KAP has changed anyone's mind who was already accepting CC's, into canceling that service?


Is that what you think this is about? Whether I'm "right"?  :no:

It's about extracting PROFIT from your company from money you are ALREADY spending with your suppliers (when it costs them NOTHING to do so) and paying YOUR company with an increase in pricing instead of an increase to accommodate fees for banks that did nothing to earn the money and for which you are an unpaid salesperson...

Now that your square is coming, I guess your sales problem should be all taken care of... :clap:


Since you will now be a merchant with a merchants account, I guess the question is, will you provide a discount to your customers who pay cash instead of using the CC? After all, you make the SAME MONEY either way because the fee goes to the bank...

If so, why don't you think your suppliers will do the same especially for a repeat customer or one you have a relationship with? Do you think given the option of LOSING BUSINESS from their customer based on money they don't get to keep (i.e. - bank fee) or giving it to a bank, they are going to choose the bank?


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't have a "Sales problem" I had an "Accepting Payment Problem" missing 2 sales because I didn't take a type of payment (Credit Cards) that the 2 customer's preferred. I now take CC's and that payment problem is solved. I'm happy, and the customers who want to pay with CC's are happy. Maybe if i were doing 5 or 10 million in sales it would be different, I doubt it tho, but for a couple to a few times a year that i may use it, I think it's great. :thumbup:


----------



## BenFencin' (Apr 24, 2013)

I've used Square for over a year with my farm, I sell my beef at a Farmers Market. I didn't adjust my prices with the mindset that it would be offset by an increase in sales volume. In retail, people tend to spend more with credit cards, I see it all the time time at the market. Someone will look at something and say they don't have enough cash left. They didn't notice the symbol on my register and I mention I take cards, all of a sudden they may be able to buy three times as much.

As far as cash discounts, check your State laws. In Maine it is illegal to add a credit card fee, however you can give a cash discount.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Sprtman said:


> I don't have a "Sales problem" I had an "Accepting Payment Problem" missing 2 sales because I didn't take a type of payment (Credit Cards) that the 2 customer's preferred. I now take CC's and that payment problem is solved. I'm happy, and the customers who want to pay with CC's are happy. Maybe if i were doing 5 or 10 million in sales it would be different, I doubt it tho, but for a couple to a few times a year that i may use it, I think it's great. :thumbup:


The banks obviously have you sold on it, so I wish you all the luck in the world with it... :thumbsup:

Just hope you also recoup some lost revenue from money you are already spending with your suppliers... :thumbup:

Doesn't cost them a dime...


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

KAP I for one appreciate your input on the subject.


----------

